# Hunter passed the CGC!!!!



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

I have to be honest...I wasn't holding out much hope as he doesn't do well in distracting environments. But...he did it! I'm very proud of my boy!










Lu


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay Hunter! Jeanne is fair and honest so I'm sure it was well deserved! See you tomorrow..


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh! Hooray Lu and Hunter! 

Exciting, isn't it? Are you sending away for the patch, the collar tag... or simply hiring out skywriting that announces to all of your community, HUNTER IS A CANINE GOOD CITIZEN! ????

Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Standing O! Good boy, Hunter! Congrats, Mom.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

WTG Luanne and Hunter!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good for you guys!!!! Congrats!!! Sometimes I think the CGC is harder than an obedience title.


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Momor simply hiring out skywriting that announces to all of your community, HUNTER IS A CANINE GOOD CITIZEN! ????












Hadn't thought of that but..







... I am just going to get the collar tag for now though.









It is pretty darn cool and Hunter seemed pretty proud of himself, that's for sure.









Lies, I was glad that John was there helping because Hunter got a little bouncy with the stranger petting and grooming touch stations. John said "I'm looking for biting, growling, fear, etc. I'm not intimidated by this dog at all..." All the while Hunter is on his back for belly scratches.







We both looked down and just laughed. That's my goofy boy!

Thanks everyone!

Lu


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome!


----------

